# For the turners-Winged Box



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is like a 9 part video, probably a total of 30-40 minutes. 

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F5003CDBECC3595B


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Pretty cool. What kind of lathe was that?


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't know that one Gary.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

i think that is a nova lathe


----------

